# Ever tried Serrapeptase an enzyms?



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

www.serrapeptase.info http://road-to-health.com/59/59.pdf


----------



## jackalvin (Dec 13, 2008)

Yes i used it for debilitating pain on my knee. Serrapeptase is a proteolytic enzyme isolated from the non-pathogenic bacteria Serratia species found in the digestive tract of the Japanese silkworm.


----------

